# GT-R V VXR8 in TG Mag



## S99ANE (Apr 3, 2011)

Just thought I'd post this for anyone interested

Analogue vs digital? - BBC Top Gear


----------



## MidLifeCrisis (Apr 29, 2011)

Just got my copy of the mag, interesting read as usual.

Not sure it's a great comparison though, VXR8 a lot of fun and very good at annihilating rear tyres, but not really a seriously fast car. I think you could run circles round one on average UK B roads in a decent hot hatchback.


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

Wow another digital car reference, it has to be the biggest journalist cop out ever, I will be interested to read their long termed review of the MY11 GTR, might actually come to the realization that it's no more digital then most supercars, just coz it has a display that let's you know what the sensors are actually reading doesn't mean ever other car isn't doing the same. Rant over!


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Misleading title from the OP, I thought someone was suggesting a comparison between the GTR and the Mazda RX8!

The only thing they have in common is the fuel consumption.


----------



## S99ANE (Apr 3, 2011)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Misleading title from the OP, I thought someone was suggesting a comparison between the GTR and the Mazda RX8!
> 
> The only thing they have in common is the fuel consumption.


Apologies iPhone corrected me again

Would there really be a comparison with the zoom zoom?


----------



## S99ANE (Apr 3, 2011)

Can a mod help here and correct the title please?


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

S99ANE said:


> Apologies iPhone corrected me again
> 
> Would there really be a comparison with the zoom zoom?


Funnily enough, I think the GTR front wings and the vents behind them look very reminiscent of the RX8.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Sorted like!


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

tonigmr2 said:


> Sorted like!


Better:thumbsup:

Don't want people getting the wrong idea.


----------



## S99ANE (Apr 3, 2011)

tonigmr2 said:


> Sorted like!


Thanks


----------

